# Cuviers Dwarf Caiman Diet/enrichment



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi

I have a 2.5ft female Cuviers and I'm interested in the diet that others feed to their caiman. Currently I have fed mouse, rat, chick and locust, all are readily accepted and eaten as soon as they are placed in the enclosure. 

I have just built her a new enclosure that has a 220litre pond and she will be introduced to this enclosure in the next few days. I have added a filter with a high flow rate to the enclosure, does anyone have experience of them swimming against the flow as a 'water treadmill'? I'd also like to add some live fish to the enclosure but I'm not too sure which species are best? The water is 25c.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

sorry I posted a reply by mistake and can't find the button to delete the post.


----------



## MetcalfExotics (Jun 29, 2015)

Try some fish , beef , rabbit , shellfish , meat with bone etc. and add some calcium powder one day and some multi vitamin the other but not on every feed . Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for your reply  Do you keep Cuviers, could you post picture of your setup if so? 

Have you found any particular fish/shellfish are particularly well accepted? 

Thanks


----------



## DONTLOOKATME (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd say they'd go insane for Yabbies/Crawfish, and I'd imagine they'd be something similar to what a caiman would encounter naturally?
How about big snails? (aquatic or otherwise), 
Just going off their natural diets and how easily you could copy them in captivity, not actual experience and wouldn't pretend to have any.
I'd say fish would go down quite well? See what F/w fish your local market or fish mongers do, fresher the better


----------

